# Best windscreen sealant???



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looking to buy a good windscreen sealant as the one from GTechniq (applied by pro detailer) has pretty much worn off.


Durable?
Don't need to use wipers on the motorway?
Ease of application?

Any suggestions?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm in the same boat as you, have used the G4 polish to prep my windscreen etc before using Gtechniq G1 but have never had anywhere close to one year, let alone two and that's on a low-mileage car.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

It lasted just under 8 months I think.


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

I've read good things about Mitchell & King's Vision. It will last 3 months approx, is easy to apply as well.

The problem I had with Gtechniq G1 was it was very fussy about curing on my windscreen.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Carlack Glass Finish is very straightforward to apply, and I would guess at 4-6 months lifespan.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nanolex Ultra 18 months and Gtechniq G1,12-15 months.
Do prepare the windscreen by giving it a good clean then polish the glass and ipa wipe down then apply both are simple to use,though slightly different application methods for each system.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

suspal 2 layers of ultra? what speed does the rain start to fly up at?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> suspal 2 layers of ultra? what speed does the rain start to fly up at?


About 50mph for ultra upwards but with urban beading off starts at approx 20 mph although not as durable as ultra.
The beading is insane the amount of times i've been flashed or pointed at to put my wipers on is unbelievable.:lol::lol::lol::lol:
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Documents/How_to_use_Nanolex_Ultra_Glass_Sealant.pdf


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suspal said:


> About 50mph for ultra upwards but with urban beading off starts at approx 20 mph although not as durable as ultra.
> The beading is insane the amount of times i've been flashed or pointed at to put my wipers on is unbelievable.:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/Documents/How_to_use_Nanolex_Ultra_Glass_Sealant.pdf


You probably forgot to turn your lights on:lol: old man


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

thanx man, i do use urban at the moment 2 layers but not sure if it works as good as it should or as long as it should. could be my fish scale glass cloth pulling too much sealant off when i buff it. going to try another cloth next time


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Nanolex Ultra is really good stuff, used it before on my MINI(video I made ages ago: 



) but thought maybe there is a better option out there by now? Looks like I will be placing an order for it!


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Another vote for Nanolex ultra
Just don't apply it when it's sunny; overcast day is perfect and buff off relatively lightly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Soft99 Ultra Glaco. Super easy to apply, no smears or wiper judder and lasts at least a year. Cheap too.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

HDD hydrology is my now go to glass sealant but used to be angelwax h2go before, both are very good and would happily use either!


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

Used Gyeon (6 months) tried Adams (6 months) still ok and have the top up spray if it starts to loose the beading.
I've done 3 cars with Adams and have plenty left in the bottle. Very easy application.

crash486


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

I’ve never had an issue with the G1, lasted well over 18 months on my Clio before I sold it, though that was mostly a weekend car it was abused in terms of washing and the G1 worked as intended. 
I’m using G5 at the moment on my family wagon as I’m waiting for spring to give it a full detail at which time I’ll decide on the glass topping of choice at the time. My Vivaro though, I thought I’d see what c2v3 did to the windows and was pleasantly surprised... its got by no means the life expectancy of any of the others mentioned, but it’s easy enough to top up and renew the effect. Starts beading off the windows at 35 too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

